# Your opinion



## Wilfred (Jul 17, 2014)

I was haven Afew drinks with some herpo mates and we got on to a discussion about exotics in aus what do you do for example say you know of a gator been kept with out the correct equipment do you dob them in knowing the beautiful animal to be put down or do you take it on and give it the best life you can? Just a example


----------



## Gaboon (Jul 17, 2014)

I hate comparing dogs to snakes but for years very rarly seeing a dog or group of dogs walking the streets I would collect them and take them to my house, feed them and try to get them back to their homes or to the RSPCA as soon as possible because i like dogs and I don't want the dogs get hit on the roads. I just feel sorry for them. Same with mistreated reptiles and people's children (well not to the rspca) etc if it was that bad, but everyone's better off just minding their own business. Alot of us have got work tomorrow.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 17, 2014)

It seems to me there are two issues involved involved here. One is an ethical issue of animal neglect. The other is a legal issue of keeping an exotic illegally. I reckon they need to be resolved separately and not use one to resolve the other. 

If you take on an illegal exotic then you are breaking the law and cannot complain if you get done for it. You are also harbouring an animal with possible exotic diseases and the very least you should do is bring yourself up to speed on what they can carry, what the signs are and the appropriate quarantine. You are also helping out someone who has done the wrong thing in aquiring it in the first place and who has supported smuggling or theft of reptiles. Should they wear the full force of the law by being dobbed in? Bear in mind that the animal should not be here and ultimately something like a gator is going to outgrow any normal keepers facilities to house and look after it. If it cannot be placed in a zoo of some sort then euthansia now may well be the best option. If you feel the individual with the animal should be held responsible for both the illegal acquisition and animal neglect then they should be reported. Hopefully they will be done for both and not repeat either.

Blue


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have to agree with blue,even though many of us would like an exotic (personally I would like a green iguana) it must be acknowledged the damage already done to this country by things like indian minas,rabbits,foxes ,carp,cane toads etc.
We simply cannot stand by and let more exotics into a fragile environment already damaged by such rapacious creatures.


----------

